# Online steam game lag



## FluidFlow (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello everyone. 

I regularly play online steam games such as TF2 and HL2DM, but recently I've had a problem with lag. The lag isn't normal slow-internet lag, either. 

Every minute or so (variable, sometimes I can play for 5 minutes or only 10 seconds) the game lags for 6-8 seconds. My character freezes movement, just like normal lag, then ends up wherever he was going when the lag started 6 seconds later. I searched on the valve support pages, and perceivably found my fix, but it turns out that did not work (link at bottom). The games are pretty unplayable due to this lag.

I have tried limiting my startup services to those I need to run my computer, but the lag is still there. I re-installed steam, but that didn't work. I also scanned for viruses using avast, and found multitudes of baddies, but still no lag fix.

The lag spreads across all my online steam-based games, Though i don't play any non-source engine games online, so that might have something to do with it. 

This has been happening for the past 2 weeks, with no apparent trigger. 

My specs:
Dell DIMESION DIM4700
intel pentium 4 CPU 3.00 GHz
2.50 GB RAM
RADEON x300/x500 series (I'm expecting a 8800gt in a week)

Valve help page: http://support.steampowered.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=96&p_created=1092802566&p_sid=SrNICHVi&p_lva=423&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MjU1JnBfcHJvZHM9MCZwX2NhdHM9MCZwX3B2PSZwX2N2PSZwX3NlYXJjaF90eXBlPWFuc3dlcnMuc2VhcmNoX25sJnBfcGFnZT0xJnBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9cmVndWxhciBvbmxpbmUgbGFn&p_li=&p_topview=1

Any Ideas?


----------



## FluidFlow (Jan 11, 2008)

I should add this couldn't be a network problem, because I can use the normal internet fine, with no interruption. (or so I believe, but I really have no way to test it out)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's likely the video chip in there right now. Source games even slow down on my PC from time to time.

If you're planning to put in the 8800 and get it to work you'll also need a much more powerful power supply.


----------



## FluidFlow (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, didn't even consider that. . . 
Thanks, I'll see if the new card fixes it.


----------



## Yoshi2501 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey man, i hope you didn't buy a new card yet.

i had the same problem. i have a razer mouse, an SK pad, playing counterstrike 1.6.
the game lagged weirdly, keyboard freezes and mouse itchy and unresponsive at times, every 3 to 10 seconds.

i found a thread about steam lags, and it solved my problem (after 6 MONTHS of trying anything but formatting c:\ !!):

ctrl-atl-del > processes > steam.exe
right click on it, and set to low priority.
that's it. don't let steam snag most of your pc resources.

that totally got my skills back, and i hope it works for you too.

good luck!


----------

